# Who thinks of this stuff



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

This years must have :? :? 

Alan H


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

keep you warm while getting up in the night for a leak as long as you can undo it in time :lol:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

How have we lived without this all these years? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
You are all wrong it is the latest in contraceptives. :lol: 

By the time you get it off you forget what you are getting out of it for!. :roll:


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

I suppose that if you zip two together it could double as a pantomime cow :roll:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> You are all wrong it is the latest in contraceptives. :lol:
> 
> By the time you get it off you forget what you are getting out of it for!. :roll:


Is the idea not that you can stay in it and still get passionate? I thought it might have been designed for this weather!


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

It always amazes me with the TV ads. This shampoo now contains x ingredient, this soap another wonder ingredient. How did we get by without modern products?

Waz


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a modern Burka....................... :roll: 

Ray.


----------

